# C.Quartz coating wheel protection 7 month update! Still going strong! [pic heavy!]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, it's been 7 months since I first coated my IS-F wheels with C.Quartz. This coating has well and truly proven it's worth to me, that's for sure!

This is a wheel at the beginning, after I washed the car. I didn't touch the wheels at all during the wash specifically for this test. They usually get snow foamed, and the faces cleaned. I never really worry about the inners.










Wheel removed. This is the source of the problem! 6 piston Brembo's that punish the 14.2" cross drilled rotors with sintered metal pads! These belch out some serious brake dust!!! :doublesho

Note the jack stand for safety! 










Wheel front. Not too bad at all.



















Wheel back. There's a fair bit of dust here.



















The wheels were washed with Swissvax Car Bath (what I washed the car with)










The brake dust comes off extremely easily. It is one swipe removal!



















Plenty of brake dust removed!










I could feel a little bit of bonded contamination on the inner wheels, so out with the Wolf's Decon Gel. I love this updated version! :thumb:

They weren't too bad at all considering that nine times out of ten, the inners just get sprayed with snow foam and that's it! 














































Wheel faces. Much better, but I kept these clean!























































All rinsed off and clean! Still nice and glossy! :argie:
































































The 6 piston Brembo calipers were coated with C.Quartz when I coated the wheels 7 months ago too. Looking a bit dusty....



















These were given a wipedown with a wet MF cloth. Thats it! Much better! 



















Over all, I'm extremely happy! I'm pretty lazy and only clean the inner wheels once in a blue moon, so very amazed at how little contamination there was.

There is still plenty of life left in this coating! I'd recommend it to anyone. I don't think there is any downsides to coating your wheels, not even cost. A 10ml C.Quartz bottle costs ~13 quid. 

Not only is C.Quartz extremely durable, It looks great too! 

I'M SOLD!!! :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Holy cow. I'd have been happy with the wheel the way it looked before you started!

Good on you, nice job.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result with 7 months wheels look fantastic


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

looking good, so before i rush out and buy some of this... i'm assuming the brake dust still clings to the spokes etc but maybe just needs hosepipe to clean off or do you still need a dedicated wheel cleaner?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


>


A little rub down of the front face, hub and them some copper slip would stop that surface rust & the wheel would never become stuck on. . .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stolt said:


> looking good, so before i rush out and buy some of this... i'm assuming the brake dust still clings to the spokes etc but maybe just needs hosepipe to clean off or do you still need a dedicated wheel cleaner?


Good point also location good sunny climate not like NE Scotland now that would test it to the limits:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Out of interest which C.Quartz was it you used? I cant find any for ~£13.

Fish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fish said:


> Out of interest which C.Quartz was it you used? I cant find any for ~£13.
> 
> Fish


Good point raised here, I would be keen to know as well, which C Quartz for £13.00 pounds, I know this thread is from Australia direct, so price currency might be different.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.carpro.uk.com/category_s/1963.htm

i have to say i am impressed as well as i know there has been problems with IS-F wheels and break dust pitting in them


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update M8. You wheels look top drawer and hope you can update this in the future once more. 
But you have let the cat out of the bag now and Cquartz is no longer a secret :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stolt said:


> looking good, so before i rush out and buy some of this... i'm assuming the brake dust still clings to the spokes etc but maybe just needs hosepipe to clean off or do you still need a dedicated wheel cleaner?


No wheel cleaners mate! Just car shampoo. You could just use a wet MF like I did with the brake calipers! The majority of dust just washes off with the pressure washer, then even more with snow foam. The rest comes off one swipe removal, no effort at all. I'm sure if I kept the innerspring clean, there would be a whole heap less bonding that the Wolfs picked up. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Good point also location good sunny climate not like NE Scotland now that would test it to the limits:thumb:


monsoon rain and cyclones for 6 months, good weather for 6 months. No salt or winter etc to deal with though.

But you are not going to get a better test than IS-F brakes! Well maybe some BMW brakes from what I've seen!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Fish said:


> Out of interest which C.Quartz was it you used? I cant find any for ~£13.
> 
> Fish





Trip tdi said:


> Good point raised here, I would be keen to know as well, which C Quartz for £13.00 pounds, I know this thread is from Australia direct, so price currency might be different.


http://www.carpro.uk.com/category_s/1950.htm
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=cpx-cquartz-30

I got a 30ml bottle to play with, but 10ml is more than enough to coat your rims. I've done the wheels and all the glass as well on my Lex, and my Honda has all the glass done as well. Still got ~1/2 a bottle left.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> http://www.carpro.uk.com/category_s/1963.htm
> 
> i have to say i am impressed as well as i know there has been problems with IS-F wheels and break dust pitting in them


Yep, huge problems. That's why I coated them as soon as I got the car!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Thanks for the update M8. You wheels look top drawer and hope you can update this in the future once more.
> But you have let the cat out of the bag now and Cquartz is no longer a secret :lol:
> Gordon.


not sure why no one knows about C.Quartz, especially with Iron-X being so popular?

Yep, this will be updated over the next few months, I want it to last over a year! Looks like its going to do that very easily! 

I waxed 3 wheels with SV Autobahn yesterday, but kept a front wheel clean for C.Quartz comparison. :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers I'll be ordering some when I get home from work. 

Fish


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad you like the new version of Deironizer, buddy :thumb:!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Glad you like the new version of Deironizer, buddy :thumb:!


It's perfect Jesse! You don't have to change this one! :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

definatley will keep an eye on this thread, i know what i'll be buying real soon!! lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice wheels :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stolt said:


> definatley will keep an eye on this thread, i know what i'll be buying real soon!! lol


Any coating will be great Stolt! You can't argue with the 10ml C.Quartz price though mate, and it's simple to use! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice wheels :thumb:


Cheers Craig! Not bad for OEM!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Any coating will be great Stolt! You can't argue with the 10ml C.Quartz price though mate, and it's simple to use! :thumb:


tried poorboys wheel sealant, and even AF toughcoat and brake dust was still a massive issue to be honest, especially with the design of the wheels aswell, want something that makes them easy to manage. will definately get some of this to try out.

thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, I find the C.Quartz MUCH better than regular sealants and waxes on wheels! They just stay so good for so long! It's like having a fresh coat of sealant or wax on them all the time!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Yep, I find the C.Quartz MUCH better than regular sealants and waxes on wheels! They just stay so good for so long! It's like having a fresh coat of sealant or wax on them all the time!


yeah im going to get some, might grab myself some more prima amiga while i;m there.

10ml dont seem alot, do you wipe it on with a wool cloth or something?
how many sets of wheels will 10ml cover?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stolt said:


> yeah im going to get some, might grab myself some more prima amiga while i;m there.
> 
> 10ml dont seem alot, do you wipe it on with a wool cloth or something?
> how many sets of wheels will 10ml cover?


I just use my missus' round cotton make up pads to apply. 10ml will do 4 wheels wheels mate, you only use 2 or 3 drops at a time. Less is definitely more, so don't slap it on thick. A little spreads a very long way! :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

ok will give it a try, need to order a few things, and why cant i find one online detailer that stock every product, dont really want to be paying postage to two different companies. after some finishkare 425 aswell. CYC do it, but there c quartz is £36!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahaha! Tell me about it! Always my problem, but my postage to Australia is a lot more!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Hahaha! Tell me about it! Always my problem, but my postage to Australia is a lot more!


yeah i bet it is,  i think i've figured it out, if i order over £30 for shinerama i get free postage and use the forums discount code to cut into the postage costs at CYC lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stolt said:


> yeah i bet it is,  i think i've figured it out, if i order over £30 for shinerama i get free postage and use the forums discount code to cut into the postage costs at CYC lol.


Shinearama and Elite for me. These guys do great international trade! :thumb:


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Any 9 month updates ???


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mattykhz said:


> Any 9 month updates ???


I cleaned them today, I'll post a thread tomorrow. Lets just say they are still perfect!

I'm very happy with the C.Quartz!


----------

